# When is it beneficial to recalibrate battery?



## H22W (Jul 5, 2012)

I have always recalibrated my battery after flashing a new ROM, but I am unsure if it could be beneficial to recalibrate at other times.

After flashing kernels? 
- after changing governors? 
After adjusting power saving features? 
- cpu min/max
- sync settings 
- display settings 
If you expect to be with or without wifi for an extended period? 
- with or without LTE for an extended period? 
After swapping batteries? 
- swapping batteries of different capacity?

Thanks for any insight!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Google article stated it was pointless to do so. Not sure what everyone thinks about that though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't done it since that article was released, and I haven't noticed any differences from when I was doing it. So.. never.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Google said it was pointless, but also, ICS and JB both update the battery based on real time use. For example, if you start heavily using an application, lets say the battery drops to 60%. You then place the phone in Airplane mode and don't bother it for an hour or so. Due to the decreased battery consumption, when you turn the phone on and look at the battery level, it might say something like 65%.

In other words, it's "predictive" battery life.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> Google said it was pointless, but also, ICS and JB both update the battery based on real time use. For example, if you start heavily using an application, lets say the battery drops to 60%. You then place the phone in Airplane mode and don't bother it for an hour or so. Due to the decreased battery consumption, when you turn the phone on and look at the battery level, it might say something like 65%.
> 
> In other words, it's "predictive" battery life.


Like a computer







Never thought of it like that


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

If you really want to care for the battery. They recommend doing a full charge cycle once a month. You recharge randomly from then on.
Mathematically, youd get the most possible recharge cycles if you always recharged at 50%, but that's not ideal considering how short our battery life still is.

Tl;Dr Charge whenever, optionally you could cycle once a month. Just enjoy your phone, you can always get a new battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Like a computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> If you really want to care for the battery. They recommend doing a full charge cycle once a month. You recharge randomly from then on.
> Mathematically, youd get the most possible recharge cycles if you always recharged at 50%, but that's not ideal considering how short our battery life still is.
> 
> Tl;Dr Charge whenever, optionally you could cycle once a month. Just enjoy your phone, you can always get a new battery.
> ...


Funny. I've never seen someone ACTUALLY cite correct information on charging practices.
But yes. Theoretically %50 is the sweet spot.
Less or more and you're getting fewer hours used per the life of your battery (as in how many months/years the battery will be used for...not today's life).


----------



## jesusice (Aug 3, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> If you really want to care for the battery. They recommend doing a full charge cycle once a month. You recharge randomly from then on.
> Mathematically, youd get the most possible recharge cycles if you always recharged at 50%, but that's not ideal considering how short our battery life still is.
> 
> Tl;Dr Charge whenever, optionally you could cycle once a month. Just enjoy your phone, you can always get a new battery.
> ...


Exactly. Unless you live somewhere with limited access to electricity just don't worry about it and charge when you can. But as many have pointed out, one of Google's own Android engineers debunked the wiping battery stats/calibrating your battery myth.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

H22W said:


> I have always recalibrated my battery after flashing a new ROM, but I am unsure if it could be beneficial to recalibrate at other times.
> 
> After flashing kernels?
> - after changing governors?
> ...


As
others have said, you dont need to do it for any of that or when you flash a new ROM. The only time I would wipe the battery stats is if you move to an extended battery. But really the battery stats are generated at each boot already anyway so it probably would never really matter.


----------



## H22W (Jul 5, 2012)

Apparently I missed the Google article. Thanks for informing me that this is unnecessary!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

In the end its pointless really. It's a battery not a gold bar. If you notice it discharging too fast someday replace it.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Apparently I missed the Google article.


Yea, all the batterystats.bin does is store log data for the battery monitor (found in the settings menu)


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

AFAIK it's not good for Li-ion batteries to be fully discharged, so I wouldn't worry about "cycling" the battery.




> The shorter the discharge (low DoD), the longer the battery will last. If at all possible, avoid full discharges and charge the battery more often between uses.



Link


----------

